# New Zealand Makeup Artists - Come Chat!!!



## KaylaDMakeup (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey everyone,
  	I have my final diploma in Makeup Artistry exam next week and then I will be fully qualified!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 yay!!! I'm super excited.
  	Anyway I was wondering who else is out there from New Zealand (or Australia) and if you have any tips for me in getting started on my own.
  	I have done a lot of weddings and balls/proms but i really want to get into doing fashion/editorial work.

  	Any way it would be really cool to hear from someone!!! would love to talk with some MUA in New Zealand.

  	Love and Blessings
  	Kayla


----------



## smint (Nov 1, 2010)

Exciting!
  	I'm graduating soon from SRA in Auckland. I don't really have much tips for you as I'm in the same boat, but I guess networking it probably best if you want to get into fashion/editorial work


----------

